

Show HN: Hackers Daily – Get all Show HN posts emailed to you daily - singer
http://www.hackersdaily.com

======
singer
I often don't have time to check out Show HN posts in real-time. So, I built
this app to email myself a daily list of yesterday's Show HN posts. It's
ordered by points, easy to read via email, and links directly back to HN for
easy access to the posts I want to learn more about.

------
2ndgreen
Looks nice Is this a personal side-project or is this going to be a business?
Any other features expected? thanks

~~~
singer
I don't have any long term plans right now, but I'm always open to
investigating all business opportunities. I'm not working on any new features
at the moment. Those will most likely come about as people start making
suggestions.

